# my really big rail truck



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my first endeavor into 7/8's scale (1:13.7) large scale trains. 7/8n2 trains run on "G gauge" 45 mm track with it representing two foot narrow gauge. My first project is rail work truck. Big Mike and Max make up the track maintenance crew for the two foot narrow gauge line of the C&A Railway. 

A few pics -





























and a size comparison pics with a 1:24 scale flatbed truck











construction details are on my blog - www.grblogs.com/index.php
-Brian


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, That is a REALY BIG rail truck!! Very nice job.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a serious candidate for the ECLSTS model contest.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks PS and Richard. 

Richard, 

The truck will be making the trip up to York next month (and maybe a couple of other models, too). I hope to see you there! 

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Brian--great job, though I think it may have some clearance issues on my dad's railroad.  Perhaps if it were a convertible? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, Brian. It's not just large, but looks very realistic. Hope to see more soon...


----------

